# Rollosteuerung mit LOGO



## DiGer (28 April 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne meine Rollo's über eine LOGO steuern.
Aktuell wäre eine zentrale Steuerung von Rollogruppen gewünscht.
Bsp.:
Taster A: 
1x drücken Wohnzimmer rauf
2x drücken Wohnzimmer, Esszimmer rauf
3x drücken Wohnzimmer, Esszimmer, Küche rauf
Taster B: 
1x drücken Wohnzimmer runter
2x drücken Wohnzimmer, Esszimmer runter
3x drücken Wohnzimmer, Esszimmer, Küche runter

Steuerung über Zeit ist bereits vorhanden und sollte über eine Znetrale Steuerung erweitert werden.
Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip für mich?

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2008)

woran hängt es denn genau? kann das aus deiner fragestellung leider nicht erkennen ... die tasthäufigkeit auszuwerten ist imho bei der logo nicht ganz so einfach, wie bei anderen steuerungen, eine recht einfache möglichkeit wäre einen zähler zu verwenden aber auch eine boolsche verknüpfung mit einer flankenauswertung (die hat die logo) und drei RS-FlipFlops kann zum ziel führen ... in AWL würde das dann z.B. so aussehen:


```
*
NETWORK Input - Flankenauswertung

      U     E      1.0
      UN    M     12.0
      =     M     10.0   //getriggertes Signal
      U     E      1.0
      =     M     12.0

NETWORK Main

      U     M     10.0
      UN    M      1.0
      S     M      1.0   //erster Zustand
      R     M     10.0

      U     M     10.0
      U     M      1.0
      UN    M      1.1
      S     M      1.1   //zweiter Zustand
      R     M      1.0
      R     M     10.0

      U     M     10.0
      U     M      1.1
      R     M      1.1
      R     M      1.0
      R     M     10.0
```

die merker würden sich dann wie folgt verhalten:

1. A1: 0; A2: 0
2. A1: 1; A2: 0
3. A1: 0; A2: 1
4. A1: 1; A2: 1

mit M1.0 = A1 und M1.1 = A2

hab leider keine logo-soft da


----------



## Homer79 (29 April 2008)

Hallo,

mit der Sonderfunktion Schieberegister kannst Du das auch realisieren...

Gruss


----------



## vierlagig (29 April 2008)

so, zip mit video, plan und schaltbild


----------



## DiGer (29 April 2008)

Das ist aber eine schnelle und sehr qualifizerte Information.
DANKE!

Schön wäre es noch wenn z.B.:
wenn 3x mal kurz getastet wird dann soll nur M3 angesteuert werden.
Ich denke, dass könnte über eine Zeitverzögerung o.ä. gehen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 April 2008)

hallo,
hier mal eine andere lösung, innerhalb von 6sec. müssen die anzahl der tastenbetätigung erfolgen, dann werden die ausgänge gesetzt,


----------



## DiGer (29 April 2008)

Es sollte aber nur M3 eingeschaltet werden wenn 3x getastet wird M1 und M2 sind dann nicht geschaltet.
Wenn ich z.B. 1x taste und nach ca. 2 sec. 3x taste sollen M1 und M3 geschaltet sein.


----------



## vierlagig (29 April 2008)

DiGer schrieb:


> Es sollte aber nur M3 eingeschaltet werden wenn 3x getastet wird M1 und M2 sind dann nicht geschaltet.
> Wenn ich z.B. 1x taste und nach ca. 2 sec. 3x taste sollen M1 und M3 geschaltet sein.



... machs dir doch alleene *ROFL*


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 April 2008)

DiGer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte gerne meine Rollo's über eine LOGO steuern.
> Aktuell wäre eine zentrale Steuerung von Rollogruppen gewünscht.
> Bsp.:
> ...


ich versteh den sinn nicht, wenn du dreimal drückst fahren doch alle rauf????


----------



## DiGer (29 April 2008)

Ja , die Beschreibung im ersten Beitrag war voreilig und falsch.
Ich möchte versuchen, dass die entsprechenden Rollos von einem zentralen Taster einzeln angsprochen werden können.


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 April 2008)

hallo,
nächstes spiel.


----------



## mexx (29 April 2008)

Hallo,
diese Schaltung lässt sich ganz einfach mit Vor-/Rückwärtszählern gestalten!
Falls du nicht weiterkommst dann melde dich nochmal.

Gruß 
Mexx


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 April 2008)

mexx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> diese Schaltung lässt sich ganz einfach mit Vor-/Rückwärtszählern gestalten!
> Falls du nicht weiterkommst dann melde dich nochmal.
> 
> ...


lass uns doch alle an deinem wissen teilhaben .


----------



## DiGer (29 April 2008)

> hallo,
> nächstes spiel.



Jaaa. so funktioniert es super.
Werde morgen die Umverdrahtung angehen.

Danke, Danke, Danke.


----------



## mexx (30 April 2008)

Also hier mein Vorschlag für deine Rolladensteuerung.

Ich hoffe es entspricht dem was du suchst.


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Mai 2008)

hallo,
@ mexx: auch ne nette lösung, grundprinzip gleich, ich hatte erwartet das diger noch mit dem zusatz kommt, das man die rolläden mittendrinn noch anhalten kann, das wäre das optimum.


----------



## DiGer (1 Mai 2008)

Ja genau! 
Vielleicht möchte man ja die Rollos nur zur Hälfte runterfahren.
Aber man muss ja nicht übertreiben. So funktioniert es schon super.
Danke.


----------



## mexx (1 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

eine Art Teilstoppfunktion (Rollladen nur bis zur Hälfte) ist auch kein Problem!

Stelle einfach 3 Verbindungen vom Taster AUF zu den flankengetriggerten Wischrelais am Reset-Eingang her. Das Zeitfenster für den Taster setze auf 1 Sek. (ich denke das sollte zum Tasten eigentlich ausreichen).
Wenn du nun den Taster einmal betätigst wird Q1 aktiv. 
Haltet man den Taster nun länger als 1 Sek. wird das Wischrelais resettet und Q1 wird inaktiv, das heißt dein Rolladenmotor bleibt in dieser Position stehen!!!:razz:

Und nun noch dasselbe nochmal mit dem ZU Taster.

Somit wäre die Teilstoppfunktion umgesetzt!

Gruß
Mexx


----------

